# Grouse in the Oquirhs?



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Anybody hunted grouse in the Oquirhs? I drove over Butterfiled Cyn with the family last week and saw lots of turkeys down low, and the top sure looks like it might have some pine hens so I thought I would give it a try this weekend. I dont need anyone's spots, just wondering what to expect. PM if you dont want to share with the world. I will reciprocate with some good spots of my own if you want. Thanks.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I figure it would be worth a shot. 8) I went up late last year, got cold, wet and hungry but didn't bring home anything to eat... but I had enough fun hiking in the snowstorm that I will do it again this year. :wink:


----------



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

how high up do you have to go.i heard you can't shoot in SL county or is it from the mouth of canyon to top. Is alot of it private property or plenty places to hunt.Any sightings of chukars in oquirhs.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

husker said:


> how high up do you have to go.i heard you can't shoot in SL county or is it from the mouth of canyon to top. Is alot of it private property or plenty places to hunt.Any sightings of chukars in oquirhs.


I've not seen any personally but it gets more "chukarish" at the south end. For grouse, I went all the way to the top and didn't see any.... I did find tracks in the snow, and have seen one fully grown Ruffed but didn't have a gun with me that day. The day I packed the gun it snowed and rained on me and it was a wet miserable mess but it was just the kind of day I take a sick pleasure in.... weather can certainly and usually does change rather quickly up there, so make sure you're prepared but its some pretty country. I don't think there are a lot of birds there but if I make it up this year, I'll report back.... I should get up there, its pretty much my backyard.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I Went up there last year..... I think I talked to you in pm River.... I walked for about 3 hours, saw one Ruf flyin fast down hill. but was fun


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have trompped around the Oquirhs for years and dont recall seeing many grouse at all. Lot's of chuckars on the North end of the range and around on the Erda side, unfornanately this is KUCC property, that's probably why there is so many.

sawsman


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have heard that about the chukars too... little bastidges.... :lol: I wonder if Kennecott would consider issuing a limited number of Upland tags for their property... maybe at like one month at a time type of thing... there have to be grouse up in the top of some of those Kennecott mountains. I've seen video of a friends LE elk hunt up there on Kennecott property and the area looked really good....

Oh and yeah Guner, you did talk to me last year... I remember you saying that you walked up and didn't see much either.... Hmmm. I still want to try and check it out though. :?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Riverrat77,

I dont think KUCC would go for it, too much liability. KUCC is very big on safety and the facilities cover alot of ground. Piping systems, reclaimed areas, old mine workings, environmental meterlogical stations and the most important of all,the personnel throughout the property. The deer and elk herds are astronomical! not to mention the turkeys! They have exploded since their reintroduction in the ninety's. 

The CWMU hunt is guided and closely monitored with the exception of one canyon which they let you go unguided in.

Good wildlife on the KUCC property. Maybe in fiftey years when or if the mine closes our kids may be able to hunt up there.

sawsman


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats basically what this guy told me when he took his dad up for the hunt. His dad is a diesel mechanic up there..... and drew the employee any bull tag up there. There's a writeup in one of the magazines... Trophy Hunter maybe?? Anyway, I talked to him about the area and they wouldn't let him take a huge 4X4 skull he found up there and there were sheds all over I guess he said but the wildlife manager said they couldn't take any with them. I think the wildlife guy hooked him up because his dad was an older guy who worked there at the mine and they wanted him to get a huge trophy. It was a pretty sweet elk. I understand about the liability thing... totally makes sense with all the old mine shafts and stuff....hopefully the next generation gets a chance to look down from the top of those mountains.... it sure looks like some beautiful country back in there.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, there have been some monsters taken out of there and yes it is a beautiful range but most areas have oak brush so thick you wish you hadn't gone into it.

I might know that mechanic.... I've been putting in for that hunt for 10 yrs and no luck yet, dang it! Most of the succesful hunters get dandy's and are able to drive right to them. Pretty easy hunt because the animals aren't very skittish.... like hunting at Hogle Zoo


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Eloy Aleman is the older guy that got the tag... his sons were up there with him on the hunt. I got to hold the rack on that elk... couldn't even fit my hand 3/4 of the way around the bases.... it was huge. I think Isaac has it Euro mounted in his house now..... I live right at the base of the hill there so I get to see all the elk and deer come down and eat in those fields.... word is they're right down around ATK too but my fiance is the only one that seems to see them there. I always miss em. :roll: Do you know if you can access any of the land north of the summit up there?? Or is it south side only is public??


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I know who Eloy is, small world.

There is an access road on bacchus(hwy 111) immediately south of the ATK overpass. There is a locked gate there(private). That particular road goes through a portion of ATK property and then through KUCC property and then back onto ATK property. This road will take you up ***** Canyon to the summit, there is a radio station and repeater up there, TV channel KSL or KUTV I think. There is another repeater station and tower between Harkers and Barneys Canyon to the south of *****. There is no public property or access to any of these areas and it is heavily patrolled by KUCC and ATK Security. There is also some Harper property to the south of ATK which borders the KUCC property.

There are some monster bucks that move back and forth from KUCC to ATK. I mean BIG BUCKS and lots of 'em. Most of the elk hang on the KUCC side. My ole' man was foreman at KUCC for over 30 yrs, he drew a bull tag about eight years ago and killed a monster behind the smelter south of Black Rock.

I'm just down the road from you. I'm in Copperton.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

That Harker canyon sounds familiar... that may have been where Eloy got the elk because his son was telling me I could see the canyon from my house. I'll have to ask Isaac if he saw any grouse back up there.... Wish I'd had my camera.... the other day Wendy(my fiance) and I were driving down Bacchus and by the mulch plant/dump, there was a herd of about 15-20 3 points running around this big meadow.... they were all identical as far as mass and width.... pretty cool stuff.


----------

